# 2011 Toyota 4Runner wiring for alarm/rs



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I might be doing an install on one of these for a buddy. Lee/Jagger, do either of you guys have this info? I think it should be the same as 2010 which was the start of the current generation. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

noooooooooooo:

TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, See NOTE #1
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM
12 VOLT CONSTANT BLACK (+) 140 AMP @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 1-Pin Plug(E), Pin 1 
STARTER RED (+) NOTE #2 @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 8 
STARTER 2 BLACK (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 1 
IGNITION 1 BLACK (+) NOTE #3 @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 6 
IGNITION 2 PURPLE (+) NOTE #4 @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 4 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 RED (+) NOTE #5 @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 3 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) RED (-) @ BODY ECU, (WHITE, 30-Pin Plug), Pin 30, NOTE #6 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GREEN (+) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 36-Pin Plug(F), Pin 16 
POWER LOCK BLACK (-) TYPE B, (TEST using Passenger Switch) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 30-Pin Plug), Pin 9 
POWER UNLOCK WHITE (-) TYPE B, (TEST using Passenger Switch), NOTE #7 @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 30-Pin Plug), Pin 10 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE BLUE (+) 5-wire type @ DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 20-Pin Plug) Pin 12 
DOOR TRIGGER RED (-) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 36-Pin Plug(F), Pin 27 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GREEN (-) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (REAR, WHITE, 40-Pin Plug(B), Pin 18 
TRUNK RELEASE Use Trunk Release Motor wire 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN GRAY/BLUE (-) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 40-Pin Plug(D), Pin 29 
TACH PINK (AC) @ DATA LINK Connector, (WHITE, 16-Pin Plug), Pin 9 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE PURPLE/GREEN to BLUE (+) @ BRAKE SWITCH or DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 36-Pin Plug(F), Pin 29 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM GRAY (-) (Requires Double Pulse) NOTE #8 @ BODY ECU, (WHITE, 30-Pin Plug), Pin 24, NOTE #6 
ANTI-THEFT TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, See NOTE #1 
NOTES
NOTE #1: TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module:
Part # XK05 (for Remote Start Only)
Part # CANMAX400 (for Remote Start/Door Locks)

NOTE #2: on vehicles with SMART KEY, PUSH-BUTTON Start, the START Switch 1 wire is 
LT. GREEN (-) and the START Switch 2 wire is RED (-) at the ENGINE Switch 
(BLACK, 14-Pin Plug) Pins 7 and 2.

NOTE #3: on vehicles with SMART KEY, PUSH-BUTTON Start, the Ignition wire is a BLUE (+) 
located in the DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 48-Pin Plug) Pin 7

NOTE #4: on vehicles with SMART KEY, PUSH-BUTTON Start, the Ignition 2 wire is a PURPLE (+) 
located at the DASH FUSE BOX, (REAR, WHITE, 56-Pin Plug(C) Pin 52

NOTE #5: on vehicles with SMART KEY, PUSH-BUTTON Start, the ACCESSORY wire is a RED (+) 
located at the DASH FUSE BOX, (REAR, WHITE, 56-Pin Plug(C) Pin 48

NOTE #6: the BODY ECU is located under the DRIVERS DASH, it is attached to the RIGHT side of
the DASH FUSE BOX.

NOTE #7: this wire is only needed if the Door Locks do not function with the Aftermarket System
while the vehicle is running. All other times just use the Factory Alarm Disarm wire.

NOTE #8: TEST this wire while turning the Key in the Drivers Door, this wire will also Unlock the
doors.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, Lee. I am not sure I am going to take this on. There are a lot of similarities to my Tacoma but a lot of differences, too.


----------

